# Windows Explorer/My Computer folder empty



## seajay4 (Jan 2, 2003)

This is my first question as a "Newbie".

I have read other users problems similar to mine but not exactly the same.

When clicking on the 'My Computer' icon on the desktop, the folder sometimes opens with 'zero' objects found, ie. no c drive, a drive, d drive or control panel. My system then freezes/hangs and the only way to close is to ctrl-alt-del. 

I then notice that my mouse icon has disappeared from the task bar but the mouse still functions OK but I can cannot access any programs or close down/restart the conventional way requiring me to hit the restart button on the tower.

Any suggestions or am I just rehashing old problems that those other people have had.

I am very tempted to lash out and install XP Home and that is also another question, considering all these problems with ME would a full install be better than a upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

HI seajay4

Why not try and solve this problem first

If you post your startup list we may be able to spot something

Please post your startup list by doing the following :-

Please go here and download startuplist 1.5 :-

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/startuplist15.zip

Download to any folder or your desktop 
Unzip the zipfile 
Double click the exe file 
go to Edit - select all - copy - and paste the results in a new post here

steam


----------



## seajay4 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi Steamwiz

Thanks for your prompt reply, here's my start-up list as you suggested, I hope it helps !

Seajay4

StartupList report, 3/01/2003, 8:28:19 PM
StartupList version: 1.50
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST15\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZONEALARM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RSRCMTR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\DAP\DAP.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\STARTUPLIST15\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
PCHealth = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
QuickTime Task = "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
nwiz = nwiz.exe /install
RFX_auto_upgrade = 
Logitech Utility = Logi_MwX.Exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
TrueVector = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
*StateMgr = C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

MSMSGS = "C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\msmsgs.exe" /background

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4395}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ie4uinit.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SCROLL~1.SCR
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 3/1/2003, 10:8:2)

[rename]
nul=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\~ef7194.tmp

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

SET windir=C:\WINDOWS
SET winbootdir=C:\WINDOWS
SET COMSPEC=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND.COM
SET PATH=C:\BITWARE\;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\TRAIN_AP
SET PROMPT=$p$g
SET TEMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET TMP=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP
SET ASB=OFF

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WINSTART.BAT listing:

@C:\WINDOWS\tmpcpyis.bat

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

@echo off
REM
REM

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\DAP\DAPBHO.DLL - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
PCHealth Scheduler for Data Collection.job
Maintenance-Defragment programs.job
Maintenance-ScanDisk.job
Maintenance-Disk cleanup.job
Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R836/V31Controls/x86/mil/en/actsetup.cab

[{BD11A280-2E73-11CF-B6CF-00AA00A74DAF}]
CODEBASE = http://images.bonzi.com/freebuddy/wd/bbsetupfrn.exe

[InstallFromTheWeb ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\IFTW.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.installfromtheweb.com/install/iftwclix.cab

[Cult3D ActiveX Player]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\IECULT.DLL
CODEBASE = http://a720.g.akamai.net/7/720/1828/0770585982e0b1/europe-download1.cult3d.com/cult.cab

[CoGSManager Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\GSMANA~1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://gamingzone.ubisoft.com/packages/GSManager.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\SWFLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[{41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C}]
CODEBASE = http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/qt505/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

[OPUCatalog Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OPUC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37600.1661805556

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 8,292 bytes
Report generated in 0.469 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi seajay4

I don't see any evidence of a virus - But please go here and do an on-line scan for viruses :-

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

There is evidence of programs which contain spyware so

Please Download and install SpyBot,

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/spybot11r3.exe

click the online tab to search for and download the updates, then shut down and relaunch SpyBot.

Go to the Settings tab > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' . 
These aren't needed for our present purpose, and you can always experiment with them later on.

Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer, click 'Check for problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds 'Fix selected problems'

This may not solve your problem but at least it will rule out certain possibilities

steam


----------



## seajay4 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi Steamwiz


I downloaded spybot and did a online virus check but unfortunatley my system froze at 50,000 files of 103,000 but it hadn't found any virus by then, I will try to repeat this process again. Spybot didn't find any serious spy programs just so I got rid of what it suggested, however I did have a play around with those settings that you suggested I uncheck for the first scan and they have found something that is interesting I think!!

They show some missing registry files (shared files) and I am wondering if they are the problem. Am posting them here to see what you or anybody else thinks.

Thanks in advance

Seajay4




Congratulations!: No Spybots were found. ()

Desktop link: Maximedia School Project.lnk (Broken link)

Windows Registry: la1n50EN.hlp (Missing helpfile)
c:\lotus\approach\

Windows Registry: lodbf13.hlp (Missing helpfile)
c:\lotus\123\

Windows Registry: netwrk8.txt (Missing helpfile)
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Setup

Windows Registry: la1chlp.hlp (Missing helpfile)
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\LIVEAD~1\

Windows Registry: la1hlp.hlp (Missing helpfile)
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\LIVEAD~1\

Windows Registry: la1n50EN.cnt (Missing helpfile)
c:\lotus\approach\

Windows Registry: xltmplt8.hlp (Missing helpfile)
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office

Windows Registry: Path (Missing helpfile)
c:\lotus\smartctr

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Macromed\Director\IDLE32.EXE (Missing shared DLL)
IDLE32.EXE

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Macromed\Director\Xtras\FLASHASS.X32 (Missing shared DLL)
FLASHASS.X32

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Macromed\Director\Xtras\SWASTRM.X32 (Missing shared DLL)
SWASTRM.X32

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\MSAGENT\CHARS\Short.acs (Missing shared DLL)
Short.acs

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\rave.dll (Missing shared DLL)
rave.dll

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\qd3d_ir2.q3x (Missing shared DLL)
qd3d_ir2.q3x

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QUICKT~2.QTX (Missing shared DLL)
QUICKT~2.QTX

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\IRAABOUT.DLL (Missing shared DLL)
IRAABOUT.DLL

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files (Missing shared DLL)
Program Files

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Activision\Battlezone (Missing shared DLL)
Battlezone

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vsnetutils.dll (Missing shared DLL)
vsnetutils.dll

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\tutorwiz.dll (Missing shared DLL)
tutorwiz.dll

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Activision\Shanghai Second Dynasty\uninstall (Missing shared DLL)
uninstall

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Activision\Invaders (Missing shared DLL)
Invaders

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Activision\Invaders\uninstall (Missing shared DLL)
uninstall

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Ahead\coverdesigner\covered-deu.nls (Missing shared DLL)
covered-deu.nls

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Activision\Shanghai Second Dynasty (Missing shared DLL)
Shanghai Second Dynasty

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZoneLabs\minilog.exe (Missing shared DLL)
minilog.exe

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Activision\Battlezone\uninstall (Missing shared DLL)
uninstall

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Activision (Missing shared DLL)
Activision

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\S32RASU.DLL (Missing shared DLL)
S32RASU.DLL

Windows Registry: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Plugins\RichFX\npvpg004.dll (Missing shared DLL)
npvpg004.dll

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QD3DCU~1.Q3X (Missing shared DLL)
QD3DCU~1.Q3X

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\3DViewer.dll (Missing shared DLL)
3DViewer.dll

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\qd3d.dll (Missing shared DLL)
qd3d.dll

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\dummy.txt (Missing shared DLL)
dummy.txt

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Macromed\Director\Xtras\SWADCMPR.X32 (Missing shared DLL)
SWADCMPR.X32

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Macromed\Director\DIRAPI.DLL (Missing shared DLL)
DIRAPI.DLL

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Macromed\Director\IML32.DLL (Missing shared DLL)
IML32.DLL

Windows Registry: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LOGILANG.DLL (Missing shared DLL)
LOGILANG.DLL

Windows Registry: PictureViewer.exe (Wrong app path)
C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\PictureViewer.exe

Windows Registry: kudoRead.exe (Wrong app path)
C:\KUDOREAD\

Windows Registry: geo32.exe (Wrong app path)
C:\Program Files\The Learning Company\Mystery of the Monkey Kingdom\geo32.exe

Windows Registry: GS4.exe (Wrong app path)
C:\Program Files\ubi.com\GS4.exe

Windows Registry: SOFTWARE (Wrong app path)


Windows Registry: Word Munchers Deluxe (Wrong app path)
C:\Program Files\MECC\WMuncher\

Windows Registry: c4demo.exe (Wrong app path)
C:\Program Files\NovaLogic\Comanche 4 Demo\c4demo.exe

Windows Registry: SlaveZero.exe (Wrong app path)
C:\Program Files\Infogrames\Slave Zero\SlaveZero.exe

Windows Registry: Adobe SVG Viewer (Wrong app path)
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adobe\SVG Viewer\Adobe SVG Viewer

Windows Registry: LRSHL108.EXE (Wrong app path)
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\LIVEAD~1\LRSHL108.EXE

Windows Registry: crayonst.exe (Wrong app path)


Windows Registry: Opening Night (Wrong app path)
c:\tesselmania\

Windows Registry: yourapp.Exe (Wrong app path)
C:\Program Files\Intel\Indeo\yourapp.Exe

Windows Registry: rrtw32.exe (Wrong app path)
C:\Program Files\The Learning Company\Flight Simulator 6.0\rrtw32.exe

Windows Registry: MoviePlayer.exe (Wrong app path)
C:\PROGRA~1\QUICKT~1\MoviePlayer.exe

Windows Registry: DINOF32.EXE (Wrong app path)
C:\NODTRON\OWLDINO\Dinosaur Friends

Windows Registry: Advisor.exe (Wrong app path)
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\LIVEAD~1\ADVISOR.EXE

Windows Registry: kidcard.EXE (Wrong app path)
C:\Program Files\Edmark\My First Greeting Cards

Windows Registry: pbrush.exe (Wrong app path)
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mspaint.exe

Windows Registry: table30.exe (Wrong app path)


Windows Registry: CMPAGENT.EXE (Wrong app path)


Adobe Acrobat Reader 5: Recent file #1 (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\5.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c1

Adobe Acrobat Reader 5: Recent file #2 (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\5.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c2

Adobe Acrobat Reader 5: Recent file #3 (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\5.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c3

Adobe Acrobat Reader 5: Recent file #4 (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\5.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c4

Adobe Acrobat Reader 5: Recent file #5 (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\5.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c5

Adobe Acrobat Reader 5: Recent file #6 (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\5.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c6

Adobe Acrobat Reader 5: Recent file #7 (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\5.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c7

Adobe Acrobat Reader 5: Recent file #8 (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Adobe\Acrobat Reader\5.0\AVGeneral\cRecentFiles\c8

Ahead Nero Burning Rom: Browser directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Settings\BrowserDir=

Ahead Nero Burning Rom: Compilation directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Settings\NeroCompilation=

Ahead Nero Burning Rom: Compilation directory (Registry change)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Settings\NeroCompilation=

Ahead Nero Burning Rom: Working directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Settings\WorkingDir=

Ahead Nero Cover Designer: Recent file list( (1 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ahead\Cover Designer\Recent File List

Common Dialogs: History( (175 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ComDlg32\OpenSaveMRU

Internet Explorer: AutoComplete data( (18 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\IntelliForms\SPW

Internet Explorer: Cookies( (109 cookies)) (Directory)
C:\WINDOWS\Cookies

Internet Explorer: Download directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Download Directory=

Internet Explorer: Last used directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\Save Directory=

Internet Explorer: Temporary internet files( (1981 entries)) (Empty cache)

Internet Explorer: URL history #1( (25 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\TypedURLs

Internet Explorer: User agent (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent=Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE; Win32)

Log: Activity: OEWABLog.txt (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\OEWABLog.txt

Log: Activity: Sti_Trace.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\Sti_Trace.log

Log: IE: brndlog.txt (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\brndlog.txt

Log: Install: Active Setup Log.txt (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\Active Setup Log.txt

Log: Install: Directx.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\Directx.log

Log: Install: setupapi.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\setupapi.log

Log: Install: wmsetup.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\wmsetup.log

Log: Shutdown: System\wbem\logs\mofcomp.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\System\wbem\logs\mofcomp.log

Log: Shutdown: System\wbem\logs\wbemcore.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\System\wbem\logs\wbemcore.log

Log: Shutdown: System\wbem\logs\wbemess.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\System\wbem\logs\wbemess.log

Log: Shutdown: System\wbem\logs\wbemprox.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\System\wbem\logs\wbemprox.log

Log: Shutdown: System\wbem\logs\winmgmt.log (Backup file)
C:\WINDOWS\System\wbem\logs\winmgmt.log

MS Direct3D: Most recent application (Registry change)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Direct3D\MostRecentApplication\Name=

MS DirectDraw: Most recent application (Registry change)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\DirectDraw\MostRecentApplication\Name=

MS DirectInput: Most recent application (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\DirectInput\MostRecentApplication\Name=

MS DirectInput: Most recent application ID (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\DirectInput\MostRecentApplication\Id=

MS Imaging: Recent file list( (1 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Kodak\Imaging\Recent File List

MS Media Player: Application data file( ()) (File)
Microsoft\Media Index\wmplibrary_v_0_12.db

MS Media Player: Recent file list( (9 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Player\RecentFileList

MS Media Player: Recent open directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Player\Settings\OpenDir=

MS Media Player: Recent URL list( (1 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MediaPlayer\Player\RecentURLList

MS Office 9.0: Used cliparts( (3 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\ClipArt Gallery\2.0\MRUDescription

MS Paint: Recent file list( (3 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\Paint\Recent File List

MS Regedit: Recent open key (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\Regedit\LastKey=

MS WebPost wizard: Published sites history (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\WebPost\Sites

MS Wordpad: Recent file list( (4 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Applets\Wordpad\Recent File List

Windows Explorer: Computer search history #2( (1 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{C4EE31F3-4768-11D2-BE5C-00A0C9A83DA1}\ComputerNameMRU

Windows Explorer: File search history( (25 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{C4EE31F3-4768-11D2-BE5C-00A0C9A83DA1}\FilesNamedMRU

Windows Explorer: Last visited history( (26 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ComDlg32\LastVisitedMRU

Windows Explorer: Program run history( (26 entries)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\RunMRU

Windows Explorer: Recently opened files( (500 links)) (Directory)
C:\WINDOWS\Recent

Windows Explorer: Stream history( (201 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StreamMRU

Windows Explorer: Text in files search history( (3 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{C4EE31F3-4768-11D2-BE5C-00A0C9A83DA1}\ContainingTextMRU

Windows Explorer: User Assistant history files( (1537 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\UserAssist\{75048700-EF1F-11D0-9888-006097DEACF9}\Count

Windows Explorer: User Assistant history IE( (95 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\UserAssist\{5E6AB780-7743-11CF-A12B-00AA004AE837}\Count

Windows: Install locations( (12 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\InstallLocationsMRU

WinZip: Add files directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\directories\gzAddDir=

WinZip: Add files directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\directories\AddDir=

WinZip: Default directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\directories\zDefDir=

WinZip: Default directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\directories\DefDir=

WinZip: Destination directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\directories\gzExtractTo=

WinZip: Destination directory (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\directories\ExtractTo=

WinZip: Number of times run (Registry change)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\rrs\Opened=

WinZip: Recent created file list( (15 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\filemenu

WinZip: Recent extracted file list( (1 files)) (Registry key)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Nico Mak Computing\WinZip\extract


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi seajay4

I don't know if any of the missing shared .dll's have anything to do with your problems - all I can say is that if I tick 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' in spybot, then it comes up with missing shared .dll's on my system as well 

I don't know what else to advise - I hope someone else can step in to help you

steam


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Steamwiz

Would running SFC maybe help with this situation? Or Internet explorer repair? 

I too checked out spybot and found several missing links and shared dlls. My understanding of this program is that these found items no longer work and I went ahead and checked them all and removed them. (Not advising that you do the same, wait for a more experienced techs input.) If I have problems within the next few days I will just restore a previous registry but I don't anticipate any problems.

I was prompted at each item to make sure that I wanted to delete the key from the registry. If anyone else takes this route it is much quicker to use the enter key verses the mouse. I will report back in a few days and let you know if I encounted any problems.

Good Luck

Jm100dm


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

At first I didn't know that I may have created problems by doing this but now I am having a problem. When I go to shut down I get a system error "Windows can not read from drive E:. If this is a network drive make sure the network is working. If it is a local drive, check the disk.

(note --during shutdown it is actually checking a: when the error appears)

there are three options:

Cancel Abort Retry

Only abort will respond and then I get a box that says. 

System error 

Warning! You will lose any information that you entered since your last save and you may not be able to restart the program. Are you sure you want to abort this program?

Yes No


I click the yes box that appears and it proceeds. Even though I select shutdown it restarts instead.

The same error message comes up if I make changes in MSconfig once I make changes then apply as soon as I hit the OK key the error appears. Any suggestions? I will wait till tomorrow and if this doesn't get sorted out I'll try an earlier registry.

I have already tried scanreg /fix. No luck there.

As I work very early I'll check back tomorrow.

Thanks for any suggestions

one final note -----my wife has been having trouble accessing F: with some of her program disks so she resorts to E:

jm100dm


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

jm100dm,

Hi. It would be best to troubleshoot your problem in a separate thread. Things get confusing when trying to help more than one person at a time. However, if your problem started after you used Spybot, click the Recovery Icon in the left pane and restore the backup.

Also, do not wait to do a scanreg /restore if the Spybot restore doesn't help.

You only have 4 or 5 saved registries. And usually restoring the oldest fails unless you make some changes before you try the restore. Do it now before you miss your chance.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

How long have you been having this problem?
If it is fairly recent, you might try Start > Accessories > System Tools > System Restore and restore to when it worked right.


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

started in a new thread.

jm100dm

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=112336


----------

